# Looking for breeder recommendations in Mid atlantic



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi SAS. I'm also mid atlantic. Maryland to be specific. I was on the breeder hunt also and here is what I came up with
Home - Piccolo's AKC Standard Poodles

Home

Home

Valentine Standard Poodles

Tintlet Poodles

Standard Poodles, Poodle Boarding, Poodle Puppies

Saratoga Standards

Piccolo is in the Baltimore area. I couldn't get a hold of them so....

I think L'paige just had a litter of whites. Or was it Beauciel. I forget. email them

Saratoga had one 5 month old black pup left from their last litter.

I'm going with Luminary. Her Brown champion Velvet is about to have pups. There were four in the sonogram and I think she has 2 deposits. She's going to be breeding her two black champs later in the year. I'm getting a pup from that litter.
Check all their websites but a lot of them aren't too hip on updates so email them for current info.

Here's a link to the thread I started about a month ago asking the same question. Lots of good info there to.

http://www.poodleforum.com/16-poodle-breeder-directory/43554-starting-search.html

Hope that helps and welcome.

Rick


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Farley is on this forum and I know he recently bred his beautiful bitch. If you do a search you can see pictures of her. Tinlet is also on this forum, I don't know if puppies are available. What are you looking for in a dog? Any color preferences, are you planning to show or do agility? Welcome to the forum.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Right. I forgot about Farley. They have some amazing reds and apricots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

PoodleRick said:


> Right. I forgot about Farley. They have some amazing reds and apricots.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What makes a dog amazing? Not being smart, just wondering what you are looking at.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

SAS said:


> What makes a dog amazing? Not being smart, just wondering what you are looking at.


I my humble opinion I think they are just beautiful dogs that have that "regal" air about them. And an impressive pedigree.


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

We are ready to bring a poodle into our house this summer. Does anyone know a reputable breeder who has pups ready to go now? I know its a long shot, butyoumnever know .... Must be female.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

try standardpoodles.org. there are litter announcements - including one in georgia and one in virgina, if i remember correctly. one had 13 pups. you'll have to research the breeders separately, though. maybe folks here can help once you narrow it down. also there's a handler/breeder @ harten poodles that says spoo puppies available. no idea where she's located, but have seen her name associated with a couple of champion dogs i've come across. problem with web sites is that often the pages are outdated. you'll have to call.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

SAS said:


> We are ready to bring a poodle into our house this summer. Does anyone know a reputable breeder who has pups ready to go now? I know its a long shot, butyoumnever know .... Must be female.


You still looking?

I just got an email from Beauciel Standard Poodles just north of Baltimore. She has three 12 week old creams, two boys and a girl, from her last litter looking for a home. Here's a link to their site. Home

Hope this helps
Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> You still looking?
> 
> I just got an email from Beauciel Standard Poodles just north of Baltimore. She has three 12 week old creams, two boys and a girl, from her last litter looking for a home. Here's a link to their site. Home
> 
> ...


SAS, Cindy REALLY would be someone good for you to speak with! If you have a chance, I hope you will. She's extremely helpful to all comers and very involved in PCA rescue. She does a whole lot of good for our beloved breed, and owners alike.:thumb:


----------



## SAS (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks. I have located a breeder who may have a pup for me. I will know within a week.


----------



## Tiskers (Jun 23, 2013)

SAS said:


> Thanks. I have located a breeder who may have a pup for me. I will know within a week.


Please keep us posted! I'm just new here, too, but I think it's fun to see how things "turn out"!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just putting this out there. My breeder, Luminary, just had a litter from her standard Velvet. She had 4 pups, one brown and three blacks. She has one black female left. hope this helps anyone looking in the mid Atlantic area.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

Delta has bred to London before. ( I have read an older thread on PF about London) And I noted that her breedings can have a very high COI. That is something I personally, stay away from.


----------



## loodle (Jun 2, 2015)

*Delta High COI??*

I doubt you will ever see this, but I was surprised by the high Delta COI. Are you sure about that? I was told COI was low.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

SAS said:


> We are ready to bring a poodle into our house this summer. Does anyone know a reputable breeder who has pups ready to go now? I know its a long shot, butyoumnever know .... Must be female.



Madela Standard Poodles in Connecticut just announced a confirmed pregnancy with 9 pups by ultrasound. They should arrive in May and be ready to go home in July if I am counting right (and without knowing the date of the breeding). She may not have updated her website (Madela Standard Poodles), but is often on FB. This litter will be all silvers. I have seen the mom several times. She is lovely. 

My pup Javelin is from Delana and Mark out of a different breeding. If you want to get a sense of Madela you can look at Javelin's 52 weeks thread here. http://www.poodleforum.com/35-52-weeks-your-poodle/161634-52-weeks-javelin.html


----------

